# Battery Light, then Brake Light



## MannyNoela (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi, 

for about 2 months now, my battery light flashes occassionally, most noticeable after a rain or light drizzle. Now, the handbrake light is doing the same.

I have installed a new battery in the car, and had the alternator checked - the mechanic says the altenator does not need replacement, though I mentioned those lights, i understand, are indicative of bad alternator..

any thoughts... 

thanks - Noela


----------



## sxy92max (Jul 8, 2004)

I had the same problem in my 92 and used to go through alternators every 8 months or so. There was a short in the car somewhere and it could never be found. I also had a high load on my electrical system due to 3 amps in the car for the stereo. The only thing I can adise is make sure the plastic pieces are on the bottom of the car to keep excess water from hitting the alternator. The bottom passenger side was not a good place to locate the alternator.


----------

